# 2nd and up? How?



## Rob Wilson (Feb 21, 2004)

Hello to all,

I am curious as what is necessary for various practitioners to achieve further ranking (legitimately) beyond black belt lakan isa? Things like publishing books or teaching skill, exemplary behaviour etc.. If you don't mind sharing I would really like to hear from the various people out there. If this has already been covered perhaps someone could point me to the various respective threads. THanks!

Rob


----------



## Guro Harold (Feb 21, 2004)

Hi Rob,

Different organizations have their requirements online.  Hock Hochheim has his requirements up to 3rd on his website:
http://www.hockscqc.com/filipino/index.htm

I think the World Modern Arnis has a curriculum that includes higher belts but I will let those guys answer that.

IMAF, Inc is supposed to be ironing their post Lakan requirements as well I do not know the status of its progress.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

